# FYI: 2002 2.5 under investigation



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

http://www.caranddriver.com/xp/Caranddriver/dai/2002/december/20021205_dai_under.xml

...Another investigation is into 2002 Nissan Altima sedans with four-cylinder engines. NHTSA said it had three complaints of engine compartment fires in Altimas, and that all three vehicles were totaled.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad I bought the 6...


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

We had a 2.5 engine fire in our shop, but the car got in a wreck and pumped fuel on the exhaust and burnt the engine up. Maybe it's a fuel cut off problem.


----------

